# looking for some information



## mindy13vw (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone
I'm looking for some information on my miniature cat. 
My boyfriend and I adopted a cat about 7 months ago, she was 12 weeks old at the time and she still looks like a kitten now. We are pretty sure she is a mini which we love. Shes become our baby girl and even bonded with my 2 year old fatty cat.
Now for my question, she is BEAUTIFUL so we have always wanted to breed her. We never thought it would be an issue because we didnt know she was a mini. Looks like she is in season so the question is coming up if it is safe to breed her. Ive looked online and there isnt much info besides that she may not be able to have normal size babys without a c-section.
Has anyone on here ever bred a mini? Did it cause any major issues? 
Heres some pictures of her
















and a pic of both of them for some size reference








any imput would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome! Your little kitty is beautiful. I like your 'mustache' cat, but I also like the little kitty's "flame" on her head. VERY cute.

As for advice? I wouldn't breed her at all. 
Because she is so tiny and delicate I think a pregnancy could be harmful and/or deadly for her because of the birth-size of the kittens. Even by selecting a very small male it wouldn't guarantee to not give her any problems. If she is abnormally petite (_a true mini_) her pelvis will also be small and she could have trouble birthing the kittens naturally. If you insist on breeding her, I would be certain to have a veterinarian involved throughout the entire pregnancy to monitor her and kitten development and with the desire and ability to be on-call if she requires a planned or emergency C-section birth for the kittens.

Myself...I wouldn't be able to risk losing her. I would have her spayed asap to eliminate that risk altogether. _My personal stance on the breeding of any animals (cats, dogs, horses) is to not breed at all unless the animal is pedigreed and a fantastic example of the breed type and could further getting offspring closer to the breed standard goal and/or is established/proven as skilled in any particular area._
Best wishes for you and the kitty, whatever you decide,
Heidi


----------



## mindy13vw (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response, thats pretty much what I was reading online. 
I think we are still going to hold off on spaying her, shes strictly indoor, we have been able to teach both cats to not like outdoors. Our plan is to breed her when we have enough land to keep them all, we love cats soooo much.
It just worries me with her in season right now my male is ALL over her, and he is fixed?? I had no idea he would even care since this is her first season but tonight he wouldnt leave her alone.

and I found a better pic of her if maybe you can tell me for sure if she is in fact a mini


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

mindy13vw said:


> Our plan is to breed her when we have enough land to keep them all, we love cats soooo much.


 8O 
I am very sorry, but I am completely baffled by your response. I truly do not wish to be negative, but I am having a very difficult time understanding why everything you have learned has shown you that pregancy could risk the life of your small cat and you still express a desire to breed her.
I do not know if she is a "true mini". I have not heard of a breed of mini cats, and I suspect that if she IS miniature (as in dwarfism) that internally and genetically she is not fit for breeding because it would be not only unsafe for her, it would also produce more genetically deficient cats. 

I did a search and here is a site I found:
http://www.messybeast.com/dwarfcats.html
I am not sure if these cats are CFA or TICA approved (_though I suspect not_) and the people with these genetically aberrant cats are possibly marketing them as being "rare" and "desireable" because of their unusual size.

I love cats too and I have a multi-cat household; currently at 8 cats but I have had up to a dozen at one time. All are rescues from one dire situation or another and all are spayed/neutered. I currently have two stray tomcats that are hanging around outside and I plan to find a free program to get them neutered as soon as I am able.
IMO, there are numerous cats at shelters who need to be rescued and I do not feel the breeding of un-registered, and especially genetically deficient, cats is a suitable endeavor when so many need homes already.

Welcome to the Cat Forum and I am sorry my opinion is not similar to yours. Because of this, I will respectfully bow out of this conversation and hope that you are able to find the information you seek. My best piece of advice to you in this endeavor is to obtain the counsel and advice of a veterinarian.
Heidi


----------



## mindy13vw (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry I wasnt clear on my response, its hard to concentrate with her yowling constantly from being in season.
IF she does get bigger, (who knows maybe she isnt full grown) we may breed her. Right now with her size I completely agree that I shouldnt breed her. I couldnt handle loosing her, she has a wonderfull personality.
I was mainly looking for imput on people who have bred minis, but it just doesnt seem worth it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I did some quick research and here's a summary of what I gathered....

Cats that are considered true minis are bred by a breeder having had generations of breeding small cat to small cat, then breeding the smallest of those litters (obviously not inbreeding) to achieve a line of cats that are very small. 

Then there are cats that are small due to genetic defects (pituitary gland issues, bones fusing too soon etc.) or developmental issues due to things like malnutrition. 

Since you're asking whether she's a true mini, that means you have no idea of her background, so no idea why she is small. And guessing, is just that, there is no evidence to even make an educated guess. Given the lack of information, it would be irresponsible to breed her. If she has genetic defects, what showed up mildly in her may be severe in her offspring. Or could result in still born kittens. And may also put her life at risk. In addition, given her small size, breeding her with a normal size cat (even one on the small side and I doubt you'll find another mini), would also put her at risk of having kittens that grow too large, having problems birthing them or even having enough milk to feed them. 

So please do not breed her, it would be the wrong thing to do. Get her spayed now. And when you have your property and are ready for more cats, go to the shelter and fall in love with an already pregnant cat that needs a home. That would be the best scenario IMO.


----------



## mindy13vw (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the imput. Looks like as soon as I can get the money we will get her spayed. Maybe someday I can find a kitty with similar colors to breed.
And as far as shelters go, both my babys are rescues, I dont believe in buying from a petshop.


----------

